# Super hypo x sunglow???



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

What would this create???


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Hypos or super hypos het albino


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

How about super hypo x mack snow and super hypo x het melanistic and super hypo x jungle?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Superhypo X Mack Snow = Hypos and Mack Snow Hypos.

"Het Melanistic" ? As far as I am aware there is no PROVEN recessive melanistic gene. What does the "Het Melanistic" look like? You'd expect all hypos out of that pairing anyway, and if there is a recessive melanistic gene then they are all possible het Melanistic. I wouldn't use that term to describe an animal until it's proven it's a recessive though.

Super Hypo X Jungle = Hypo again. Jungle isn't ALWAYS an inheritable trait (sometimes it's incubation-temperature related) although you might get some offspring with odd patterning.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

and BB x super hypo

Also how much would you expect to pay for a sunglow baby???


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

oh yeah and btw thanks very much for the help so far!!! much appreciated!


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

Megabrad 666 said:


> and BB x super hypo
> 
> Also how much would you expect to pay for a sunglow baby???


 BB x SH = hypos all het for albino and blizzard.

thse days aroung £80 + depending on the quality


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

OK
Atm im looking at getting a sunglow for £100 from crystal palace reptiles.
Is this a bit expensive then???


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

All the sunglows on CPR's website have been imported from The Urban Gecko, so are sometimes a bit more pricey!
As far as im aware!


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

:lol2: They said they bred them their selves! Who should I believe?


----------



## brick (Apr 9, 2007)

i think if you look carefully they explain what they have bred and what they havent. Seems the 100quid ones they bred, the 395quid and up ones, were bred by the urban gecko. You get what you pay for


----------

